# Root Bay On Lake St. Joseph - Long Report



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey guys my group and I fished Root Bay at the extreme west end of Lake St. Joseph with Slate Falls Outposts in Sioux Lookout, ON, June 3-10. 

Overall it was an incredible trip. Amazing facility and equipment and truly world class fishing for walleye and trophy pike.

Best part was a day trip over towards the Albany River to fish a spring fed lake for lake trout and a nearby river for brook trout. We caught both in abundance!

What made that extra special was I'd paddled these very same waters 23 years ago on one of my lengthy solo canoe trips. Returning recently was almost like a pilgrimage for me.


If you want to read the lengthy, detailed story on our trip you can see it here:


https://www.canadafishingguide.net/j...ake-st-joseph/


If you'd rather just watch a 31 minute highlight reel video you can see that here:










Cheers, Mike


----------



## S.S.W.P (Jan 27, 2015)

Another awesome video Mike. I can't believe how nice the cabins with all extras are for a fly-in do it yourself trip.
Looked very nice!

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Job well done once again Mike. Appreciate the detail as always in your reports.


----------

